# Expo Tag Rule Change - Online Petition



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

As many of you have likely already read the UWC submitted a proposal yesterday to the DWR to have the Convention tag rule amended so that there may be more transparency on where the funds generated from the expo goes.

First step in this process is to petition the Wildlife Board and DWR to add this to the RAC and WB agenda as an action item so that this can't just be ignored. To help compel them to add this to August agenda as an action item the UWC has put together an online petition. Please click on the link and sign:

http://www.change.org/petitions/utah-wi ... ction-item


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Signed thanks


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Done.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Done and Done-er!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Signed


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

DONE!!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Done


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Done and fowarded the info to friends. I hope they sign too.
Thanks Guys.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Signed and forwarded info!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

just signed it. is this the only website you are putting it on i have not seen it else where. great idea


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It has been placed on a few forums, but we could use all the help we could get getting this out there. Please feel free to post it up anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Felt the need to bump it up.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

its climbing at 120 now. i also posted a link on monster muleys hopefully some eyes are opening up. i got an email from a wildlife board member today simply stating thanks for your input


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have received a few of those "thank you's" as well.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We are at 171


----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

I gladly signed!


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

Signed. Looks like the number is still climbing. 195 now.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Gentlemen, this is picking up steam, please share with everyone you know.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Done


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Signatures is over 200 now. Signed it, posted a note on facebook, sent an email to all my hunting buddies and posted the proposal and links to bearsbutt.com.
Some of my buddies have signed it as well and I hope more are joining UWC as well.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Signed


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

send it to friends and family out of state as well. Many of them hunt here as well.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Make sure everyone signs, but more importantly, dont forget to contact the division, the WB, and RAC members. Those personal cantacts have more weight.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

at 282 keep em coming


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Signed and forwarded Thanks great job.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

297 now......keep pushing!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I was number 308.....come on guys spread the word!!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We are at 421 now


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

478, almost half way there.


----------



## trophyonly (Jun 12, 2011)

Signed and forwarded, Good job on a well prepared document.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Keep it up! One thing we sportsmen occasionally do is get complacent. DON'T! Spreading the words often requires us to repeat ourselves to those who become apathetic or passive thinking, "someone else will fix it for me." Keep it up and when you find the opportunity or when it presents itself to you, share the opportunity to get the proposal on the agenda.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

538. Keep it going!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

600!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Put it on Facebook yesterday, just sent it to every hunter in my contacts in my email. After reading threads here and on MM, this change is more important than ever. I hope to see 10,000 signatures before the RAC.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

611


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Have you signed the petition? BAH!!!! 666??? Hurry and sign away and then share where ever you can! The worst thing we can do is become complacent. Keep up the pressure and keep spreading the word. As we begin our scouting and shopping for the upcoming hunts, we have plenty of interaction and opportunity to share the vision of this proposal and the fairness it brings. Thanks!

*UWC Online Petition*


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

694 and counting


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Flyfishn247 said:


> I hope to see 10,000 signatures before the RAC.


Yes! The goal is to have as many signatures as possible.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

720 that is a good number


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

784 RIGHT NOW....1000 BY MONDAY?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Gentlemen and Gentlewomen!!!! We are only 140 signatures away from 1000! Lets go to twitter now and give that a big push and also share with groups on Facebook and other social media. Ask your friends to read and understand that we are only asking for this to match the conservation tag rule and nothing more and then ask them to read the proposal, sign the petition and then share the link via any way possible. Lets get this in the bag TODAY!!!!!!! 860 - 1000 by day's end!!!!!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Bump......but seriously, if you haven't taken the minute or so to sign the petition. Please do so now. For all the wining and biatching and moaning everyone does about the expo/con tags, initiative has finally been taken to do something about it and the throngs of folks who are always there to complain must show their support for this by demanding that the Wildlife Board make this an action item on their August agenda. Please sign the petition. Thank you and Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Gladly, signed....


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Signed


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

there it is 1000


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

On to 1500! I'm a nag, I got it. But this is important. Keep it up!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

once again i would like to thank the uwc for putting this together and also rmef for taking a strong stand on this as well. right is right and wrong is wrong


----------

